# Ticks!!!!!



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Worked in the yard on Saturday, moving peonies, in an area with grass too short to be mowed yet this year. On Sunday I felt something moving around on my skin. Thinking it was a hair I ignored it for a little while, until it was obviously not a hair. It was a pretty good sized but very hungry (flat as a piece of paper, well almost that flat) dog tick.
Then today, while cutting a clump of grass in the recently mowed yard, I found the tiniest tick I have ever seen crawling on my hand. 
Both ticks are dead. The 3 ticks I found on the pet rabbits are dead. It will be December before I stop feeling phantom ticks crawling on my skin.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

They arrived here as of Saturday as well. Found 3 on myself so far.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've had one of two so far. A chicken zip tied to my shoulder might be today's plan.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have to order more meds for the dog and cats. 

Once the first tick is seen at our house, this will begin: I let the dog out in the backyard. Come back in, and Mr. Pixie will sing in a horrible imitation of Brad Paisley, "And I'd like to check you for ticks."


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Ticks are just part of living in the country.
I usually spray some bug spray on bottoms of my legs before a walk in the woods mushroom hunting, etc. to help prevent ticks and chiggers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to bathe in DEET to keep chiggers away. They are the scourge of the earth.
Apparently I am toxic to ticks. The only tick that ever bit me died before I noticed it. That's gross, a dead tick hanging on your arm.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Found 3 more on me yesterday. 2 got their little heads cut off, the other took an alcohol bath. But I was crawling on the ground pulling weeds then wandering in the weedy woodland edge at the back of our property. At least it's 3 ticks that won't be reproducing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We live in tick country and are in one of the US counties that have the highest rate of Lyme's disease. We simply keep rolled strips of masking tape strategically placed around the house, like on our chair side tables, bedside tables, kitchen island, etc. Whenever we're in the house (or in bed) and feel the creepy crawly, we pick it up and push it onto the tape. The ticks DO NOT come loose from the tape. Once the tape is full of ticks, we will replace it with some fresh tape.

I've never tried this, but I have heard if you buy some o' those pet flea and tick collars and strap them around your pant legs at the ankle, they will repel ticks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I do the tape trick on ticks, too. It is lovely revenge. Luckily, I only have tick issues in Missouri.

Here in Central Texas, we have fire ants that have effectively eliminated ticks and chiggers. It's FANTASTIC.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Guineas play heck on ticks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

homesteadforty said:


> Guineas play heck on ticks.


Yeh, I'd rather have the ticks. Guineas would drive me and the neighbors nuts, not like it's a long trip. 

I have some sulfur pellets around somewhere, I think in the shed. I'll try that next time I need to work in the woods. Supposedly DEET does not repel them, but I'll be using that later this week. The mosquitoes are multiplying and swarming. I got bit a dozen times and killed only 4 of them.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Permethrin. I treat my outdoors clothing with. I think it helps. While not wearing those particular clothes, I've gotten 3 ticks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pulled a tick off one of the rabbits yesterday and now I feel stuff crawling on me again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like this for people.
It's used on clothes, *not* skin:
http://duranon.com/







This for animals and premises
It's a concentrate you mix with water and spray on.:
https://happyjackinc.com/our-products/flea-tick-control/kennel-dip-ii/


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

How do rabbits get ticks ?
Are they on the ground ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The first ticks must have crawled into the shed somehow. They could have hitched rides on mice or one of us. The rabbits have a pen where we let them outside to run around.

We used to find ticks in Grandma's house every spring. They get on people and pets and can get knocked off onto the floor before they attach. Then you have ticks wandering around searching for a meal.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

So far, one tick bite requiring doxycycline this year. Generally, I get one per summer. Just have to check carefully each night - I was checking but this one managed to get by. Found one two nights ago while checking that may have caused problems but found it early enough. Just regular dog ticks, but even they give me the bullseye infection rings. Either things have changed or it is just my age but when I was a kid I would have ticks latch on to me all the time and I never got such infections. Thankfully, we have very few deer ticks on our property.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ticks climb. One of their tricks is to climb trees and crawl to the ends of leaves. There they wait until a warm blooded creature walks by. They let go of the leaf and land on their victim.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Permethrin https://www.amazon.com/Country-Vet-13-3-Permethrin-Concentrate/dp/B009SXJC5E

you can buy it in the animal care section of most any farm store.

there are instructions for mixing for dog kenels , dogs , horses , cattle 

mix a batch at the dog and cattle concentration spray your outdoor clothing with it hanging on the line and let dry repeat every 6 weeks or 6 washings.

mix the dog kennel strength and spray around the house buildings , kennels ect.

there are a number of varieties of permithrin based insecticide in a bottle you attach tot he hose , spray your yard where animals don't graze this reduces the contact young children who play in the yard will have with ticks.

since I have done this , I have not pulled a tick off while I was wearing cloths treated in permethrin. that has been several years the concentrate is around 15-20 dollars for 32 oz at most farms stores Igo through maybe 2-3 2 gallon pump sprayers of the solution a year making it a very low cost way to protect. the ready to use spray for clothing is expensive for the amount of water you are buying.

with bottles of the spray for the hose and I can treat about 30-40 feet all around the house and garage 

my total cost is around 30 dollars a year with the few treatments I do about 3 times treating the lawn around the house this is the area inside the fence my dogs have access to every day so it keeps the ticks down on them and with vectra haven't pulled any ticks off dogs in several years.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Permethrin is good stuff. I use it on all my outdoor activity clothes. But this year I got one when I walked from the back door to my wifes car and back. Sixty feet and 2 minutes, round trip. Got on going from house to my fur shed. Less than 100'. Haven't found one inbedded yet, though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> Permethrin is good stuff. I use it on all my outdoor activity clothes. But this year I got one when I walked from the back door to my wifes car and back. Sixty feet and 2 minutes, round trip. Got on going from house to my fur shed. Less than 100'. Haven't found one inbedded yet, though.


That is when I would get out the hose and treat a path to those commonly traveled areas 25 feet wide with the yard treatment


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> That is when I would get out the hose and treat a path to those commonly traveled areas 25 feet wide with the yard treatment


I think it's me. Other people can lay down in the grass and don't get ticks.


----------

